# Thems the brakes



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

2007 Sentra 2.0 Manual-6 29k
The dealer I just bought my car from said they put new rotors in the car for me. What car needs new rotors at 29k. Can the rotors be changed out and the same old brake pads still be used? Or should the dealer have changed both?:balls:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

when they change rotors, typically pads are done too. 

Rotors could be needed due to a number of bad-driver factors: riding the brakes, pulsing the brakes causing overheat and warpage, etc. Or, faulty brakes from the factory.


----------

